

Announcing Flash Player 11 and AIR 3 - kreek
http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2011/09/announcing-flash-player-11-and-air-3.html

======
IanDrake
I've started with AIR 1.5 (using HTML, CSS, Javascript) and always like the
concept. But Adobe does the strangest things.

For instance, they put up a site where developers could suggest features and
vote up the suggestions that were most important to them. The top 3 voted
suggestions (by a mile) were some type of support for multi-threading.

Now, here we are in V3 and still no multi-threading. Since AIR uses WebKit,
Adobe had to go out of their way to remove the web workers feature because
someday they're going to create a more consistent way of doing background
processing across flash, flex, and HTML.

And now they've focused AIR on mobile but the WebKit side of AIR has been left
out of mobile(though that may change with the PhoneGap purchase). This really
makes the docs confusing...You can do this on mobile, this on desktop, this if
you're using flash, that if you're using flex, but not this if you're using
flash on iOS, etc...

In any case, AIR should have stayed desktop only, then the could have branded
the mobile part "AIR Mobile" which would have at least limited the confusion
between features and languages available across the two.

